# bmc extreme customs paint color



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I asked the guy and they don't pre paint body kits. Not sure about spoilers.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

good find i like that spoiler might be getting one soon


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

I ordered the window spoiler from BMC. It came to me in about 5 days to Canada, regular mail, undamaged. It came in an etching primer.
I test fit it too, good quality.
Thanks to Bruno Stoffel @ BMC Extreme Customs

I will be painting mine soon and posting it DIY style! STAY TUNED


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bruno is awesome! His spoiler fit great! Always get the unpainted and have a paint shop match it to your paint....


----------

